# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  बैँको द्वारा संचालित कृषि ऋण योजनायेँ

## Krish13

प्रिय मित्रोँ इस सूत्र मेँ हम सब मिलकर विभिन्न बैँको द्वारा कृषि के लिये  चलाई जा रही विभिन्न योजनाओँ के विषय मेँ चर्चा  करेँगे इस चर्चा मेँ आप सब की उपस्थिति प्रार्थनीय है।

----------


## Rated R

> प्रिय मित्रोँ इस सूत्र मेँ हम सब मिलकर विभिन्न बैँको द्वारा कृषि के लिये चलाई जा रही विभिन्न योजनाओँ के विषय मेँ चर्चा करेँगे इस चर्चा मेँ आप सब की उपस्थिति प्रार्थनीय है।


शुरुआत आप कीजिये हम आगे बढ़ाएंगे....

----------


## Krish13

आजादी के उपरांत बैंकिंग क्षेत्र में काफी परिवर्तन आ गया है। आजादी के समय लोगों को नकदी आहरित करने के लिए काफी समय तक इंतजार करना पड़ता था। आज हमारे पास स्वचालित गणक मशीनें अथवा एटीएम हैं जहां एक बटन दबाकर हम पैसे निकाल सकते हैं। कृषकों को भी बैंकिंग क्रांति से लाभ हुआ है। आज राष्ट्रीयकृत बैंकों की शाखाएं देश के दूर दराज कोने में लगभग प्रत्येक गाँव तक उपलब्ध हैं।
जनरल बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के नाम से ज्ञात भारत के प्रथम बैंक की स्थापना 1786 के पूर्वाद्ध में हुई थी। बाद में विशेष रूप से 1900 के पूर्वाद्ध में बहुत से बैंक अस्तित्व में आए। आजादी के उपरांत बैंकिंग क्षेत्र में सुधार के लिए सरकार ने कई उपाय किए। वर्ष 1955 में स्टेट बैंक ऑफ इंडिया अथवा एसबीआई की स्थापना की गई। पांच वर्ष बाद भारतीय स्टेट बैंक की सात सहायक बैंकों को राष्ट्रीयकृत किया गया। राष्ट्रीयकरण में 1980 में गति आई जब 14 बैंकों को राष्ट्रीयकृत किया गया।  उसके बाद दूसरे चरण में सात अन्य बैंको का राष्ट्रीय करण किया गया। इसके उपरांत देश में लगभग 80 प्रतिशत बैंकिंग क्षेत्र सरकार के स्वामित्व के अधीन आए। बैंकों की सुरक्षा में लोगों का विश्वास उत्पन्न हुआ तथा जमा राशि में काफी वृद्धि हुई। इससे सरकार को कृषि सहित विभिन्न उद्देश्यों के लिए ऋण तथा साख प्रदान करने की अनुमति मिल गई।
वर्ष 1981 में सरकार ने राष्ट्रीय कृषि ग्रामीण विकास अधिनियम की घोषणा की जिसके फलस्वरूप राष्ट्रीय कृषि एवं ग्रामीण विकास बैंक के बारे में जानकारी हुई। यह संगठन कृषि तथा संबंधित उद्योगों को क्रेडिट के प्रवाह के लिए उत्तरदाई है।

----------


## Krish13

> शुरुआत आप कीजिये हम आगे बढ़ाएंगे....


उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिये शुक्रियाँ मित्र।

----------


## Krish13

ऋण के प्रकार
कृषि ऋण बहुत से कृषि प्रयोजनों के लिए उपलब्ध हैं। किसान खाद्दान्न फसल की खेती करने के लिए तथा बागवानी, पशु पालन, पुष्प कृषि, रेशम पालन व्यावसाय में निवेश खरीदने के लिए ऋण हेतु आवेदन कर सकते हैं। कृषि मशीनरी खरीदने को वित्त पोषण करने के लिए विशेष ऋण भी हैं जैसा कि टैक्टर, हर्वेस्टर और ट्रक। बायोगैस संयंत्र का निर्माण और सिंचाई प्रणाली तथा कृषि भूमि की खरीद का भी वित्त पोषण विशेष प्रकार के कृषि वित्तपोषण द्वारा किया जाता है। यहां कृषि ऋण और कर्ज जो भारत के सरकारी क्षेत्र के बैंकों द्वारा प्रदान किए जाते हैं

----------


## Krish13

किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड योज़ना-:
किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड योजना का उद्देश्य बैंकिंग व्यवस्था से किसानोँ को समुचित और यथासमय सरल एवं आसान तरीके से आर्थिक सहायता दिलाना है ताकि खेती एवं जरूरी उपकरणों की खरीद के लिए उनके वित्तीय आवश्यकताओं की पूर्ती हो सके।

----------


## Krish13

किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड प्राप्त करने की प्रक्रिया -:
 अपने नजदीकी सार्वजनिक क्षेत्र के बैंक से सम्पर्क कर जानकारी हासिल करै बैँक द्वारा आपसे आपकी भूमि  के दस्तावेज बैँक के समक्ष उपलब्ध कराने को कहा जायेगा ।
नजदीक के अन्य किसी बैँक मेँ  आपका कोई कर्ज बकाया तो नही है इसका प्रमाण पत्र अपने दस्तावेजो के साथ संलग्न करना होता है।

 योग्य किसानो को किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड दिया जाएगा और उन्हें पासबुक दी जाती है पासबुक पर किसान का नाम व पता, भूमि जोत का विवरण, उधार सीमा, वैधता अवधि, एक पासपोर्ट आकार का फोटो होगा जो पहचान पत्र का काम करेगा और लेन देन का लेखा जोखा रखेगा।
 खाते का उपयोग करते समय उधारकर्ता को अपना कार्ड पासबुक के साथ दिखाना होता है।

----------


## Krish13

किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड प्रदान करने वाले प्रमुख बैंक -:
- इलाहाबाद बैंक - किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड
- आन्ध्रा बैंक - ए. बी. किसान ग्रीन कार्ड
- बैंक ऑफ बड़ौदा - बी. किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड
- बैंक ऑफ इंडिया - किसान समाधान कार्ड
 - केनरा बैंक - किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड
 - काँर्पोरेशन बैंक - किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड
 - देना बैंक - किसान गोल्ड क्रेडिट कार्ड
 - ओरिएंटल बैंक ऑफ काँमर्स - ओरिएंटल ग्रीन कार्ड (ओ. जी. सी)
 - पंजाब नेशनल बैंक - पी. एन. बी. कृषि कार्ड
  -स्टेट बैंक ऑफ हैदराबाद - किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड
  -स्टेट बैंक ऑफ इंडिया - किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड
  -सिंडिकेट बैंक - सिंडिकेट किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड
  -विजया बैंक - विजया किसान कार्ड

----------


## badboy123455

*दोस्त किसान कार्ड में उधार पैसा क्या जमीन के हिसाब से मिलता हे जेसे जिसकी खेत ज्यादा उसे ज्यादा उधर पैसा*

----------


## Krish13

> *दोस्त किसान कार्ड में उधार पैसा क्या जमीन के हिसाब से मिलता हे जेसे जिसकी खेत ज्यादा उसे ज्यादा उधर पैसा*


जी हाँ मित्र ज्यादा जमीन पर आप बैँक से ज्यादा पैसा उधार ले सकते है किसान क्रेडिट कार्ड 3 वर्ष के लिये वैध्य होता है अगर आपने पाँच एकड़ जमीन पर कार्ड बनवाया है तो सालाना एक लाख रुपये तक का ऋण आप बैँक से ले सकते हो फसल आने के बाद पुराना ऋण सात फीसदी ब्याज के साथ जमा करके दुबारा ऋण लेना शुरु कर सकते हो।

----------


## long

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है 

में भी इस साल किसान क्रेडिट के लिए अरजी कने वाला हू

----------


## Krish13

> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है 
> 
> में भी इस साल किसान क्रेडिट के लिए अरजी कने वाला हू


सूत्र पर आने के लिये शुक्रियाँ मित्र...... आप किसान हो??

----------


## kesariya balam

मित्र ,आपने बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी ! इसके लिए आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद !

----------


## long

> सूत्र पर आने के लिये शुक्रियाँ मित्र...... आप किसान हो??



जी हा खेती - बाड़ी भी है और दूसरा बिसिनेस भी है

----------


## Yadav

mitro ab kisaan cridit card ki haaniyo ke baare me bhi charchaa ho jaaye

----------


## sanjeetspice

अच्छी जानकारी है दोस्त गुड वर्क

----------


## pkpasi

यिद*िकसी*कारणवश*हम*  धार*न*भर*सके*तो*बैं  *वाले*कया*कदम*उठाऐ  ेे

----------


## ratthore

> mitro ab kisaan cridit card ki haaniyo ke baare me bhi charchaa ho jaaye


हानि to क्रेदित कार्ड से कोई नहीं मित्र फायदे अनेक हे

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र के लिए रेपो+++स्वीकार करो मित्र ...

----------


## Teach Guru

*ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र, लगे रहो मित्र |*

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो क्या कोई मित्र बता सकता है कि केन्द्र सरकार की पशु पालन मे डेयरी के लिये कौन सी योजना है ! जिससे कि हम लोन लेकर अपना काम शुरू कर सके

----------


## rajkumar09

मित्रो क्या कोई मित्र बता सकता है कि केन्द्र सरकार की पशु पालन मे डेयरी के लिये कौन सी योजना है ! जिससे कि हम लोन लेकर अपना काम शुरू कर सके

----------


## rajkumar09

मुझे भी यही जानकारी चाहिए। मित्रो क्या कोई मित्र बता सकता है कि केन्द्र सरकार की पशु पालन मे डेयरी के लिये कौन सी योजना है ! जिससे कि हम लोन लेकर अपना काम शुरू कर सके

----------


## bawa009

मुझे जानकारी का इन्तेजार रहेगा 



> मुझे भी यही जानकारी चाहिए। मित्रो क्या कोई मित्र बता सकता है कि केन्द्र सरकार की पशु पालन मे डेयरी के लिये कौन सी योजना है ! जिससे कि हम लोन लेकर अपना काम शुरू कर सके

----------


## malkeetgill

what is kisan gold credit card?

----------


## Yadav

> हानि to क्रेदित कार्ड से कोई नहीं मित्र फायदे अनेक हे


मित्रो मेरे विचार से इस से फ़ायदा कम नुक्सान ज्यादा है क्योकि बैन्क खेत के हिसाब से लोन देता है ये नही देखता कि लोन लेने वाला लोन के पैसे कहा पर खर्च करता है मेरी जानकारी के हिसाब से जो किसान गरीब है उसको ही लोन की जरुतत होती है और लोन आसानी से मिलने की वजह से किसान उस पैसे का गलत इस्तेमाल करता है मतलब खेती का काम ना करके अपने पर्सन्ल काम जैसे शादी व्याह घरेलु खर्च या रिस्वत देने मे उपयोग करता है और किसान और गरीब हो जाता है बैन्को को नियम सख्त बनाना चाहिये कि सिर्फ़ खेती के लिये हि लोन मिलेगा 

धन्यावाद मित्रो

----------


## sharma

bank se krishi se jude kam par bhi rin milta h kya...

----------

